# stand over there



## Tower of Babel

Suppose you want to take a photograph of a good friend standing in front of a famous monument. If she is not standing in the right place, you might point with your finger at the desired location and say "Stand over there." How would you say "Stand over there" in Russian?

I am not sure which verb is best, and whether to use там or туда.


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> Suppose you want to take a photograph of a good friend standing in front of a famous monument. If she is not standing in the right place, you might point with your finger at the desired location and say "Stand over there." How would you say "Stand over there" in Russian?
> 
> I am not sure which verb is best, and whether to use там or туда.


"*Стой там!*", *"(в)стань там!*"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Or, to soften the command: Встань-ка туда! Стой там, пожалуйста!


----------



## Tower of Babel

Thanks, *Kolan* and *Setwale_Charm*.

But what determines whether you should use там or туда? One of you suggested там with встать, the other туда. Is it the amount of distance you want them to move? 

Also, isn't it true that "*Стой там*" could also mean "*Stay* there" (where you are at this moment), which would be the opposite of a request to move?  (I am thinking of a policeman shouting at criminals, "Stop!" "Стойте!")


----------



## kvvic

"Стой там" means *only* "Stay there".
In this case you can use both _там_ and _туда_. Generally, _там_ means place and _туда_ means direction.


----------



## Tower of Babel

I also didn't know that one can use "стань" or "встань" in this situation as well.

When I learned Russian, the instructors emphasized that we must understand the difference between "*стоять*" and "*стать*" or "*встать*," because "стоять" means that you are already standing, whereas "стать" and "встать" mean that you get into a standing position (from sitting or lying down, as in "*(**в)стать на ноги*"). So I am a bit surprised that one can say "стань" or "встань" to someone who is already standing.


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> When I learned Russian, the instructors emphasized that we must understand the difference between "*стоять*" and "*стать*" or "*встать*," because "стоять" means that you are already standing, whereas "стать" and "встать" mean that you get into a standing position (from sitting or lying down, as in "*(**в)стать на ноги*"). So I am a bit surprised that one can say "стань" or "встань" to someone who is already standing.


It is not just "*стань*" or "*встань*", which, indeed, means "(to) move into upright position", it is *"(в)стань там/туда*", which means "go (there) and stay there". Please note that *стой* makes sense only with *там*, not *туда*.


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> But what determines whether you should use там or туда? One of you suggested там with встать, the other туда. Is it the amount of distance you want them to move?


I would use it interchangeably, although "*там*" means the final position (and, therefore, sounds somewhat more precise), while "*туда*" - a direction to go.


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> Also, isn't it true that "*Стой там*" could also mean "*Stay* there" (where you are at this moment), which would be the opposite of a request to move?


It is understood that you have to move you body first in the given direction, and then get into a standing position there. If you don't have to move, that's understood as well (to your advantage). just stay there where you are now.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Kolan said:


> It is not just "*стань*" or "*встань*", which, indeed, means "(to) move into upright position", it is *"(в)стань там/туда*", which means "go (there) and stay there".


Okay, now I see! Great explanation, *Kolan*, thank you. Nobody ever pointed out to me the important difference between "(В)стань" (просто) and "(В)стань там/туда." 




			
				Kolan said:
			
		

> I would use it interchangeably, although "*там*" means the final position (and, therefore, sounds somewhat more precise), while "*туда*" - a direction to go.


Aha, yes, now I understand. In that case, a more precise translation might be:

(В)стань там = Stand over there [while pointing with finger to show location].
(В)стань туда = Move that way [while waving hand to show direction].




			
				Kolan said:
			
		

> It is understood that you have to move you body first in the given direction, and then get into a standing position there. If you don't have to move, that's understood as well (to your advantage). just stay there where you are now.


Okay, I see the difference. The English commands "Stop!" and "Stay there!" mean that you must cease moving, whereas "Стой там!" could mean either to stay where you are or to move to a new location, depending on context.

Wow, this has been very educational! There are some tricky subtleties involved!


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> (В)стань там = Stand over there [while pointing with finger to show location].
> (В)стань туда = Move that way [while waving hand to show direction] *and stay (stand) over there* (you are granted some freedom of choosing where to stop along the line).


----------



## kvvic

I have to disagree with Kolan. _Стой там_ *never* means _move_. You can look up dictionaries, e.g.
*стоять *
1. Находиться в вертикальном положении, уперевшись конечностями (ногами) в твёрдую опору, не передвигаясь. Часовой стоит на посту. С. на коленях. С. на голове (вверх ногами). Аист стоит на одной ноге. Собака стоит над дичью в стойке. Крепко с. на ногах (также : чувствовать себя уверенно).
2. Находиться неподвижно в вертикальном положении. Столб стоит прямо. Мост стоит на опорах. Диван стоит на ножках. Шерсть стоит дыбом (поднялась торчком).
3. (1 и 2 не ). Быть поставленным, расположенным где-н., находиться где-н. Дом стоит у реки. Стол стоит на балконе. Посуда стоит в шкафу.
4. Быть, находиться, занимая какое-н. положение, выполняя какую-н. работу, обязанности. С. у власти. С. во главе учреждения. С. на страже общественных интересов.
5. (1 и 2 не ). Быть, находиться, иметь место где-н. или в какое-н. время; вообще существовать. Дом стоит у реки. В комнате стоит запах табака. На конверте стоит штемпель. В доме стоит шум. В глазах стоят слёзы. Стоит время отпусков. Стоит последняя неделя поста. Так стоит испокон веку. Русским Богом русская земля стоит.
6. (1 и 2 не ). Иметься в наличии, нуждаясь в решении. Перед нами стоят важные задачи. Стоит вопрос о постройке нового завода.
7. Иметь местопребывание. Полки стоят за рекой. С. лагерем.
8. за кого (что). Действовать в чьих-н. интересах, в каком-н. направлении, защищать, ограждать кого-что-н. С. за справедливость.
9. на чём. Настаивать, стоять на своём. С. на своём решении, мнении.
10. Не двигаться, бездействовать. Поезд стоит у светофора. Часы стоят. Дело стоит на месте.
11. (1 и 2 не ). Сохраняться, не портиться. Сметана долго не стоит. Варенье будет с. всю зиму.
12. То же, что стоять в очереди. С. за билетами. За кем стоите? (т. е. кто в очереди перед вами?).
13. стой(те). Призыв остановиться, не торопиться. Стой(те), давай(те) сначала всё хорошенько обдумаем.
14. стой(те). Выражение удивления и припоминания, напоминания. Стой, но вчера ты говорил совсем другое.
Толковый словарь русского языка. С. И. Ожегов, Н. Ю. Шведова. 1994 г.

As for _там_ and _туда_, both these words in this context mean _into that place_.
*туда*
В то место, в ту сторону. Билет т. и обратно. Ни т. ни сюда (ни в ту ни в другую сторону; ни с места). Т. и дорога кому-н. (пусть уходит, не жалко).
Толковый словарь русского языка. С. И. Ожегов, Н. Ю. Шведова. 1994 г.


----------



## Kolan

kvvic said:


> I have to disagree with Kolan. _Стой там_ *never* means _move_. You can look up dictionaries, e.g.


Опять же, словари всего предусмотреть не могут. Если в словаре что-то не написано, это ещё ничего не значит.

Нам была изначально задана весьма опредёленная ситуация. (Я сделаю её ещё более конкретной). Допустим, я собираюсь сфотографировать друга на фоне памятника Минину и Пожарскому, а он зазевался, стоя у храма Василия Блаженного. Тогда, если я ему крикну, наводя фотоаппарат на памятник и махнув рукой в том же направлении: "*Стой там!*", то будьте уверены, что он сообразит туда пойти и встать так, чтобы оказаться на одной линии с направлением съёмки.


----------



## kvvic

Словари действительно со временем устаревают. Но в данном случае, Вы ошибаетесь. Возможно, в Канаде люди, разговаривающие на русском языке, используют в этом смысле слово "стоять". Но я считаю это отклонением от языковой нормы. По-русски так не говорят.


> будьте уверены, что он *сообразит* туда пойти и встать так, чтобы оказаться на одной линии с направлением съёмки.


Tower_of_Babel не спрашивал, как сделать так, чтобы тот, с кем он разговаривает, *сообразил*, куда ему стать. Он спросил:


> How would you *say* "Stand over there" in Russian?


По-русски в этом случае говорят: "(В)стань там/туда". "Стой там", имея в виду "перейди туда", по-русски не говорят. Уверен, что другие носители русского языка, на этом форуме или где-либо еще, подтвердят Вам мои слова.


----------



## Kolan

kvvic said:


> Но я считаю это отклонением от языковой нормы. По-русски так не говорят.


Вы хотите сказать, что лично вы меня не поймёте и останетесь стоять у храма Василия Блаженного?


----------



## kvvic

Я хочу сказать, что человеку, изучающему русский, не нужно давать советы, как сделать так, чтобы его поняли носители языка. Он, или Вы, можете просто помахать рукой, для того чтобы я, или другой носитель русского языка, понял, что ему нужно перейти от храма Василия к памятнику. Ко мне можно также обратиться на английском или немецком, я тоже пойму. Думаю, также, что я догадаюсь, что Вы имеете в виду, если Вы скажете ту же фразу по-польски или болгарски. Но ведь речь идет не об этом, согласны?
Я хочу сказать, что мы должны объяснить задавшему вопрос, как грамотно выразить данную мысль по-русски. Извините, но то, что предлагаете Вы, будет неграмотно, и я уверен, что ни я, ни любой другой человек в Москве в данной ситуации не поняли бы Вас правильно без дополнительных объяснений.


----------



## Kolan

kvvic said:


> Извините, но то, что предлагаете Вы, будет неграмотно, и я уверен, что ни я, ни любой другой человек в Москве в данной ситуации не поняли бы Вас правильно без дополнительных объяснений.


Хорошо, примем вашу точку зрения. В таком случае для чего нужно дополнительно взмахивать рукой, поясняя грамотную фразу *"(в)стань туда (там)"* ?


----------



## Kolan

В. А. Брюсов:
“Сила русского глагола в том, что школьные грамматики называют видами. Возьмем четыре глагола одного корня: *стать*, ставить, *стоять*, становить. От них при помощи приставок пред, при, за, от и др., флексии возвратности и суффиксов “многократности”* можно образовать около 300 глаголов*... Таковы: статься, ставиться, становиться, *встать*, вставить, вставать, вставлять, достать, доставить, достоять, доставать,  доставлять, достаивать, доставливать, достаться, доставиться, достояться, доставаться, доставляться и т. д.”.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Опять же, словари всего предусмотреть не могут. Если в словаре что-то не написано, это ещё ничего не значит.
> 
> Нам была изначально задана весьма опредёленная ситуация. (Я сделаю её ещё более конкретной). Допустим, я собираюсь сфотографировать друга на фоне памятника Минину и Пожарскому, а он зазевался, стоя у храма Василия Блаженного. Тогда, если я ему крикну, наводя фотоаппарат на памятник и махнув рукой в том же направлении: "*Стой там!*", то будьте уверены, что он сообразит туда пойти и встать так, чтобы оказаться на одной линии с направлением съёмки.



Like *kvvic*, I disagree with you. The expression "*Стой там!*" has only one meaning - "Stay where you are". In the situation provided above you should say: "Встань (вон) там!"  
"*Стой там!*"  just doesn't match the context. 
Let's not mislead the learners.


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> Like *kvvic*, I disagree with you. The expression "*Стой там!*" has only one meaning - "Stay where you are". In the situation provided above you should say: "Встань (вон) там!"
> "*Стой там!*"  just doesn't match the context.
> Let's not mislead the learners.


I second this opinion.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> "Встань (вон) там!"


А "*там*" - это где? Как указывается место?


----------



## kotlomoy

Q-cumber said:


> The expression "*Стой там!*" has only one meaning - "Stay where you are".


You are wrong.


Q-cumber said:


> In the situation provided above you should say: "Встань (вон) там!"


Not certainly. But chances are 98% this variant will fit better


----------



## kotlomoy

kvvic said:


> Я хочу сказать, что мы должны объяснить задавшему вопрос, как грамотно выразить данную мысль по-русски. Извините, но то, что предлагаете Вы, будет неграмотно...


Я бы не сказал, что не грамотно. Это будет грамотно, но скорее всего не совсем уместно в данной ситуации


kvvic said:


> ...и я уверен, что ни я, ни любой другой человек в Москве в данной ситуации не поняли бы Вас правильно без дополнительных объяснений.


А я уверен, что понял бы правильно. Если свободно говорит по-русски


----------



## kotlomoy

kvvic said:


> Но в данном случае, Вы ошибаетесь. Возможно, в Канаде люди, разговаривающие на русском языке, используют в этом смысле слово "стоять". Но я считаю это отклонением от языковой нормы. По-русски так не говорят.


Не вижу никаких отклонений от нормы. И я говорю по-русски


kvvic said:


> По-русски в этом случае говорят: "(В)стань там/туда".


Действительно, в этом случае *обычно *говорят "(В)стань там/туда".


kvvic said:


> "Стой там", имея в виду "перейди туда", по-русски не говорят.


Теперь понятно, в чем кроется ваше недопонимание. Конечно же не говорят "стой там", имея в виду "перейди туда". Думаю, Kolan об этом знает, судя по тому, что он и не утверждал обратного.
Попробуем разобраться.
Для начала нужно знать, что в русском языке есть глаголы совершенного вида (_сделать ч.-л._) и несовершенного вида (_делать ч.-л._).
А теперь посмотрите, фраза "(В)стань там/туда" буквально означает следующее: "_Займи _ту позицию". Фраза "Стой там" буквально означает "_Занимай _ту позицию". Сравните также: "сфотографируйте меня" и "фотографируйте меня", "Отвезите меня" и "Везите меня". Как видим, первый вариант больше ориентирован на результат действия, на смену состояния. Второй вариант - на процесс, на нахождении в определенном состоянии.
В нашей ситуации "(В)стань там/туда" означает "Перейди туда", и употребляется, когда говорящему более важен конечный результат (собеседник занял указанную позицию). Фраза "Стой там" означает "Стой там", и употребляется, когда говорящему более важен процесс (собеседник находится в требуемом состоянии, занимая требуемую позицию). Можно заметить, что второй вариант подразумевает более долговременное действие.
Так можно ли заменять одно на другое? Думаю, все зависит от ситуации. В приведенной ситуации первый вариант будет более уместным в большинстве случаев.


kvvic said:


> Уверен, что другие носители русского языка, на этом форуме или где-либо еще, подтвердят Вам мои слова.


Я не подтверждаю. А вам надо лучше знать русский язык. Тем более, что указали его как "Native language".


----------



## kotlomoy

kvvic said:


> I have to disagree with Kolan. _Стой там_ *never* means _move_.


You are wrong.
Imagine this. We are standing in front of Mausoleum. I say "Стой там!" and point to St. Basel Cathedral. In this context it means "Stand there!". In  this situation you go to cathedral then do what I request i.e. stand in front of cathedral.
Notice that, English "Stay there!" literally means "Оставайся там!" i.e. "Don't change your location!"


kvvic said:


> As for _там_ and _туда_, both these words in this context mean _into that place_.


You are wrong.
_там _never means _into that place_. _там _*always *means what it means i.e _in that place_


----------



## Kolan

kotlomoy said:


> Imagine this. We are standing in front of Mausoleum. I say "Стой там!" and point to St. Basel Cathedral. In this context it means "Stand there!". In this situation you go to cathedral then do what I request i.e. stand in front of cathedral.


In fact, "Стой там!" does not mean, but _implies_ move if the place, where you should stand for a while, is not your current location.

Neither "там", nor "туда" provide enough information where to move (regardless of is it "(в)стань" or "стой"). The destination place has to be pointed by a gesture. If there is _no gesture_, then "(В)стань туда/там!" alone makes no sense at all, whereas "Стой там!" means that you have to stand where you are now.


----------



## kotlomoy

*Kolan*

Yes, you are absolutely right


----------



## Q-cumber

Господа, повторяю: давайте не будем вводить в заблуждение людей, который пытаются учить наш, и без того непростой, язык. 
1. Глагол *стоять* в повелительном (и в любом другом) наклонении означает только одно - сохранять существующее положение.  Он *никогда* не используется в значении "перемещаться куда-либо", даже в сочетании с наречием "там" или любым другим словом.
2. Глагол *встать (вставать)* - совершенно самостоятельный, и не является синонимом глагола *стоять*.  Он действительно может означать "занимать какую-то (новую) позицию", "передвигаться куда-либо". 
3. Предложенная гипотетическая ситуация, в которой человеку, стоящему у Мавзолея, показывают на Собор Василия Блаженного <St. Basil's Cathedral> со словами "Стой там!" вызывает у меня в памяти образ узбека из "Джентельменов удачи" с его: "Туда не ходи - сюда ходи...снег башка попадёт - совсем мёртвый будешь!"  Короче говоря, такая фраза звучит в данном контексте откровенно неграмотно.   
4. Мы все живые люди, и можем оговориться, неудачно сформулировать свою мысль, неправильно построить фразу и т.д. Я вполне допускаю, что в какой-то ситуации я и сам мог бы, не думая, сказать что-то подобное, и меня бы поняли, конечно. *НО*, от этого неправильное выражение не станет правильным. 
5. Основная задача данного форума - помочь иностранцам разобраться с возникающими трудностями при изучении языка. Мне кажется, если человек задаёт конкретный вопрос: "Какой глагол лучше всего подходит в данном случае?" -, надо на него так же конкретно ответить, а не затевать контрпродуктивный диспут на тему "в принципе, если включить воображение и использовать полунамёки, то можно ещё и вот эдак сказать".  


> *стоять*
> несов. неперех.
> 1) а) Находиться на ногах, *но не передвигаться* (о человеке или животном).
> б) Находиться в вертикальном положении (о предметах).
> в) Быть поднятым вверх, кверху (о волосах человека, шерсти животного).
> 2) а) Находиться, быть поставленным, расположенным, помещенным где-л.
> б) Иметь какое-л. местоположение.
> в) Располагаться, размещаться каким-л. образом.
> 3) Быть написанным, напечатанным, изображенным где-л., на чем-л.; значиться где-л.
> 4) Выполнять работу, заниматься делом, связанными с пребыванием на ногах.
> 5) Быть установленным где-л., на какое-л. основание.
> 6) Занимать какое-л. положение, выполняя определенную работу, какие-л. обязанности.
> 7) Быть неподвижным; не двигаться.
> 8) а) Находиться в бездействии; не работать.
> б) перен. Не развиваться, находясь в застое.
> 9) Временно размещаться где-л.
> 10) Занимать боевую позицию, располагаясь на каком-л. участке местности для ведения боевых действий.
> 11) перен. Стойко держаться в бою, не отступая, выдерживая натиск, нападение.
> 12) перен. Твердо придерживаться какого-л. мнения, взгляда; быть убежденным в чем-л.
> 13) а) перен. Действовать в чьих-л. интересах, бороться на стороне кого-л., чего-л.
> б) Быть сторонником какой-л. точки зрения.
> 14) а) Быть, существовать, иметь место.
> б) перен. Быть видным, заметным (по выражению лица, глаз, улыбке и т.п.).
> в) перен. Не выходить из сознания, постоянно быть в памяти (о мыслях, воспоминаниях и т.п.).
> 15) перен. Заполнять собою какое-л. пространство, не рассеиваясь (о дыме, паре, пыли и т.п.).
> 16) перен. Иметься, нуждаясь в решении.
> 17) перен. Сохраняться, удерживаться в каком-л. состоянии; не портиться.
> 18) перен. Быть на каком-л. уровне.
> 19) Занимать место в очереди, иметь в ней свое место.
> (Толковый словарь русского языка под редакцией Ефремовой)


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> 1. Глагол *стоять* в повелительном (и в любом другом) наклонении означает только одно - сохранять существующее положение.


А я как раз и хочу попросить друга не просто встать, а именно *постоять некоторое время* спокойно на одном месте, которое я ему показал рукой, пока будет производиться фотосъёика. Мне важно, чтобы он действительно *стоял*, а не просто подошёл и занял место ("встань"), иначе говоря:
*- Встань там!*
*- *Ну, встал. а что дальше?
- А дальше -так и *стой* (и я это ему подчёркиваю). 

Если я ему рукой не покажу где, то он останется стоять на своём месте.

Однако другу моему придётся *пройтись* к выбранному мною месту, хотя я его явно об этом не прошу, резонно полагая, что он - не комичный персонаж из "Джентльменов удачи" и сообразит сам, что ему нужно сделать для выполнения моей просьбы. (Иначе, сомневаясь в его РЯ или зная, что он "тормозит", я бы ему заранее разжевал, показывая рукой: "По(до)йди туда, встань на место и стой!")

Где здесь противоречие с вышеприведённой полной словарной цитатой?


----------



## kotlomoy

*Q-cumber*

1. Человек задал конкретный вопрос: "Какой глагол лучше всего подходит в данном случае?" и я на него ответил также как вы, т.е. "Встань там".
2. Диспут развели вы, доказывая, что "Стой там" может употребляться единственно и только в значении "Оставайся там, где стоишь".
3. Тем самым вы ввели человека, изучающего русский язык в заблуждение, и я не понимаю для чего вы это делаете.
4. Поэтому я счел нужным вмешаться.
5. Человек давно получил свой ответ, а также много дополнительной информации, в том числе неправильной (ну как, скажите на милость, _там _и _туда _могут быть синонимами?).
6. Посему можно считать диспут законченным?


----------

